# Acrobat Reader: Hochkritische Lücke weiter ungepatcht



## Newsfeed (9 März 2009)

Eine neue Attacke gegen den Acrobat Reader kann Rechner infizieren, ohne dass ein präpariertes PDF geöffnet werden muss. Ein Patch soll laut Adobe erst am 11. März kommen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Weiterlesen...


----------

